# Killer Baklava Recipe plus a cheese Baklava  alternative



## 3-2-1 (Oct 7, 2020)

We have a large family reunion every year and a couples years back my brother busted out the wife's family Baklava recipe one night and all 40 of us went nuts over it. We always do a gift exchange (white elephant style) and he hilariously wrote up the recipe on a paper plate as part of his gift. Everyone wanted the paper plate cuz it was so unique to see I guess and tack on the kitchen wall I suppose but it was hit regardless. Never thought I would see a family gift move so fast before being locked. Well, I did not get the paper plate but I did get the recipe :) 

I have had Baklava from many restaurants and sweet shops but this one is over the top and beyond worth trying. Enjoy!

*Original Baklava*

1 pkg filo
1 c. unsalted butter melted
1 c. water
1 ½ c. sugar
1 tsp lemon juice
1 ½ c. crushed walnuts

Bring sugar with water to a boil. Stir in the lemon juice and set aside to cool.

Divide filo dough in half. Butter a baking dish and place half the filo into it.

Sprinkle the crushed walnuts over it and cover with remaining filo.

Cut into squares. Pour the melted butter evenly over the baklava.

Bake at 325F for 45-60 minutes until golden brown.

Remove from oven and let cool for 2 minutes, then evenly spoon the cooled sugar water over the baklava.



*Cheese Baklava *
½ c. water
¾ c. sugar
½ tsp lemon juice

1 lb ricotta cheese
4 tbsp sugar
½ tsp vanilla

Make sugar water as before but with reduced quantities as shown.
Instead of walnuts mix ricotta, sugar and vanilla and spread over filo.


----------



## Aledavidov (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice , thank you


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 7, 2020)

Hmmmm...  Sounds good, but...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah, that really sounds good.  However, like chile said but.........where the pics??  We gotta be able to see it to build the anticipation.  You know--the Drool Factor.  LOL
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah, that really sounds good.  However, like chile said but.........where the pics??  We gotta be able to see it to build the anticipation.  You know--the Drool Factor.  LOL
> Gary


 Exactly.
Pics aren't required, but dang if they don't have the ability to grab your attention and encourage you try the recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2020)

Dang that sure sounds good!
Thanks for posting the recipe, but as said above a good photo of the finished product may have put you on the carousel!!!
Al


----------

